# Heat press pressure problem



## jlopez0109 (Sep 25, 2012)

Hello there, i have a gecko heat press machine i bought about 6 mos ago. I know its not te best brand in the world but i knew i wasnt gonna use it heavily so i figured what the heck. Anyway, about 2 days ago i was pressing a sweater and since it was thicker than the normal t-shirts i used to do i was having a hard time clamping it. Problem is ..dumb me moved the pressure knob just a very little bit...about half a turn clock wise, and now it seems like impossible to clamp it even without anything inside of it. I tried looking online but cant find even which side is to tighten or in my case loosen it. It closes all the way down but it wont do the clamp down. Any help is greatly appreciated because i am completely lost as to fixing it. Thanks guys


----------



## jasonaboesel (Feb 14, 2014)

jlopez0109 said:


> Hello there, i have a gecko heat press machine i bought about 6 mos ago. I know its not te best brand in the world but i knew i wasnt gonna use it heavily so i figured what the heck. Anyway, about 2 days ago i was pressing a sweater and since it was thicker than the normal t-shirts i used to do i was having a hard time clamping it. Problem is ..dumb me moved the pressure knob just a very little bit...about half a turn clock wise, and now it seems like impossible to clamp it even without anything inside of it. I tried looking online but cant find even which side is to tighten or in my case loosen it. It closes all the way down but it wont do the clamp down. Any help is greatly appreciated because i am completely lost as to fixing it. Thanks guys


do you have any pictures of the press?


----------

